# deep gloss finish with a wipe on poly?



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

How can I get a deep glossy look with a wipe on poly? Just got some minwax wipe on poly and wanting to use that. I know you can add several layers of poly for a deeper look, but what grits do you use and what do you use to buff out the scratches of sanding between coats? Thanks guys.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use a smooth lint free "T" shirt material folded in a neat pad. Use 320x (open coat works best) in between applications.









 







.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

dbales said:


> How can I get a deep glossy look with a wipe on poly? Just got some minwax wipe on poly and wanting to use that. I know you can add several layers of poly for a deeper look, but what grits do you use and what do you use to buff out the scratches of sanding between coats? Thanks guys.


Hi D, of course for a "deep" look it is necessary to apply a lot of coats. That said, in applying clear coats you don't sand and polish each coat, the sanding scratches will be filled in by every next coat you apply,leaving no trace of the sanding you do. 

The only sanding necessary in between is for adhesion purposes between the coats. and that can be done with fine sandpaper like 400-600 to begin with and after a few coats a light sand of 320 will be fine or stay with the finer papers if thinning it alot.

After applying all the coats you want to obtain the deep look, then you can final sand with very fine paper 1000/2000,etc. and polish it up with either hand applied compounds or polishes or buffer types if you have one. The buffer will of course yeild faster and better results normally unless you hand polish alot.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

GAWD, DON'T DO EPOXY! 

(ok , I couldn't help myself....disregard !)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You may achieve the "gloss look" after a few applications. It may be sufficient with no further applications, and or wet sanding and rubbing out with compounds.

If you want that "piano" high gloss finish, you'll need a sufficient build of finish, allowing each application to thoroughly dry to then wet sand and "rub out".








 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You are using the wrong material for a high gloss, polished finish. The Minwax wipe on can give a very attractive, easy and reasonably durable finish if you use the satin and only wipe on two coats, maybe three. Go more and it starts to look like a bad brushing job and exhibits all the characteristics that people hate about poly. Good looking high gloss finishes take a lot of work and they really aren't appropriate for a many things. If you want polished high gloss, don't have spray equipment and experience with 2K urethanes, lacquers, polyesters, you could use something like Behlen's rock hard varnish and be prepared for a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> You are using the wrong material for a high gloss, polished finish. The Minwax wipe on can give a very attractive, easy and reasonably durable finish if you use the satin and only wipe on two coats, maybe three. Go more and it starts to look like a bad brushing job and exhibits all the characteristics that people hate about poly. Good looking high gloss finishes take a lot of work and they really aren't appropriate for a many things. If you want polished high gloss, don't have spray equipment and experience with 2K urethanes, lacquers, polyesters, you could use something like Behlen's rock hard varnish and be prepared for a lot of elbow grease.


Where are you buying your elbow grease from, :smile:


----------

